# Fun Trial February 23rd



## scottyd (Nov 20, 2007)

The Viszla club is sponsoring a fun trial on the 23rd of February. It will be held in the Faust area. We don't have an exact location selected yet but, that information will be coming shortly.

There will be not requirements for registered dogs at this fun trial. The purpose of the trial is to get more people involved with the pointing breeds here in Utah. We want to get more people excited and involved with the pointing breeds and all of the clubs here in Utah.

Forest McPherson 801.381.8763 to submit entries. The cost per entry for this fun trial is $10.00 Entries must be received prior to February 20th.

We will be running this just like a field trial so we encourage handlers to handle from horse back. Although we are open to those who chose to walk. Make sure you specify whether you will be walking or riding. We will make it a point to pair them accordingly.

This will begin at 8:00 on February 23rd.


----------

